# What's the best plow for a 2015 F-150?



## 2015F-150

Hello folks.
I bought the snow prep option when I bought my 2015 F-150. Now I need to buy a plow but I'm not sure what is the best one available. Meyer? Boss?
Keep in mind whatever I buy needs to be installed by a Ford-authorized installer or my warranty will be voided.

Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Who are your local dealers? BoSS, Western, Fisher, or ?


----------



## dieselss

Keep in mind whatever I buy needs to be installed by a Ford-authorized installer or my warranty will be voided.

Unless something has changed over the years, Ford dealers won't install plows, or "bodies". I personally never heard of Ford authorised installers. Fyi Ford dealer mechanic for 8 years myself


----------



## 2015F-150

Well, I'll check on that but when I researched this in the beginning of the year I definitely remember reading that it needs to be installed by a Ford-approved installer or the warranty is voided. This obviously is dictated by Ford because they provide the truck's warranty. I'll try to find the specific wording and post when I find it.


----------



## dieselss

I don't see how Ford can say authorised installer. That would have to be a national installer.


----------



## CatVert68

Federal law doesn't allow them to void the warranty unless they can prove that the aftermarket add-on caused the failure being addressed.

Depending on what is available in your area, consider a stainless steel 7.5' or 8' plow (check the SnowDogg site for an example; I use the MD-68 on my Wrangler). The F-150 is not designed for anything bigger than a home-owner, medium-duty plow. As long as you stay within recommended specs, there shouldn't be any warranty issues.


----------



## BUFF

Boss HTX would be a good choice and Ford made it a point to use the HTX in a couple vehicle publications/articles.
You can also go to any plow mfr website and it will show you what plow they recommend.


----------



## 2015F-150

I called Ford today and they said that I can install what ever I want, but if what I install causes a part to fail prematurely, then that part is not covered by the warranty. I'm waiting for a call back from the salesman who sold me the truck. Now I'm thinking that he's the one who told me this.

As far as which model to go with, I spoke to a plow dealer today, and he says I could go with the Boss HTX or a Snowdog MD75. What other plows could I use on this truck? The Boss HTX was supposedly designed for this truck. If I go for the 7' plastic blade option, does the lighter weight translate into less wear and tear on the truck? My FGAWR is 3,525 lbs, SuperCrew & 6.5' bed. It's already a very long truck, so does the 7' blade help with maneuvering in tight situations?


----------



## Sawboy

Why are you wanting a plow for this truck in the first place?


----------



## CatVert68

The MD-75 is a stainless steel plow that I've had on a previous truck. It worked well for a small commercial parking lot and and my driveway at home. It will hold up well, functionally and cosmetically. I have no experience with the HTX.

I do, however, question a statement that any plow was designed for a specific truck. They all are, to an extent. They all have vehicle-specific mounts and wiring kits, so I'm not sure what would be any different about the HTX.


----------



## 2015F-150

I have a 300' driveway and I live in northwest NJ. I've been using a snowblower but this is my new solution since I wanted the truck anyway.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doesn't anyone read their owners manual?

salesmen fib.....

SNOWPLOWING
We recommend the four-wheel drive F-150
in XL, XLT or Lariat trim levels with the 5.0L
engine and snowplow option for residential
snowplowing only. We do not recommend
the F-150 with the automatic four-wheel
drive system for snowplowing.Do not use F-150 vehicles equipped with the 2.7L or 3.5L engines for snowplowing

weight limits and guidelines for selecting
and installing the snowplow are in the Ford
Truck Body Builders Layout Book,
snowplow section, found at
www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas.
A typical installation affects the following:
•
Certification to government safety laws
such as occupant protection and airbag
deployment, braking, and lighting. Look
for an Alterer
'
s Label on your vehicle
from the snowplow installer certifying
that the installation meets all
applicable Federal Motor Vehicle
Safety Standards (FMVSS).
•
The Front Gross Axle Weight Rating
(GAWR) is on the upper left side of the
vehicle
'
s Safety Compliance
Certification Label. This is the total
weight that front axle supports, which
includes the vehicle weight plus any
auxiliary equipment such as snowplow
frame-mounted hardware that can be
added to the vehicle and satisfy Ford
compliance certification to FMVSS. Do
not exceed FGAWR or Gross Vehicle
Weight Rating (GVWR).
•
Rear ballast weight behind the rear
axle may be required to prevent
exceeding the FGAWR, and provide
front-to-rear weight balance for proper
braking and steering.
•
Front wheel toe may require
re-adjustment to prevent premature
uneven tire wear. Specifications are in
the Ford Workshop Manual.
•
Headlight aim may require adjustment

a link to your owners manual.
http://www.fordservicecontent.com/F...-Owners-Manual-version-1_om_EN-US_09_2014.pdf


----------



## Sawboy

Just for you driveway? Hire someone and let them pound on their trucks that are purpose built for it instead of hammering a square peg into a round hole. Or, go buy a "beater with a heater" and a plow on it for less than the cost of a new plow and leave your truck as is.


----------



## Banksy

Sawboy;2029226 said:


> Just for you driveway? Hire someone and let them pound on their trucks that are purpose built for it instead of hammering a square peg into a round hole. Or, go buy a "beater with a heater" and a plow on it for less than the cost of a new plow and leave your truck as is.


This or a monster size snowblower for what a new plow will cost for your F150. Just for a driveway, I would look for a Jeep, Bronco, or a Blazer with a plow already on it. That is if you are dead set against a blower. Heck, even a lawn tractor with a blower would be a better choice than plowing with your F150.


----------



## CatVert68

I understand the point the other posters are making, but here is another way to look at it.

You can buy an MD-75 installed on your truck for just over $4K, maybe less. How long would it take, based on local plow rates and a 300' driveway, for the plow to pay for itself based on seasonal snowfall? I was able to pay for the plow I had on my old truck after 2 seasons. Every season after that I was getting a return on my investment.

Over the last two seasons, the Home Plow I had on my Jeep Cherokee also earned it's keep but didn't completely pay itself off, since I'm no longer doing the small commercial lot and my cost basis is lower.

The alternative of finding a used Jeep or truck with a plow offers the same opportunity while keeping your new F-150 from having to be worked that hard. You might be able to do that for less than the cost of a new plow, which could get you earlier ROI.


----------



## MXZ1983

Why are so many people against putting a plow on his good new truck? Everyone else buys a new plow truck with a new plow and uses it. 
We thought about picking up a cheap older plow truck to do the job. 
So now you have to insure another vehicle. Register another vehicle. Maintain another vehicle. How often do you need to repair brakes and such on a truck that sits all summer while waiting to plow? 
He has a brand new truck with warranty. Put the plow on. Remote start it. Plow driveway. Done. 
Most people these days don't keep a truck for more than 4 or 5 years anyways. 

Buy the boss lightweight that was shown on the 15 f150 at the auto shows. You will be more than happy with it.

What's the point in spending all this money on a 4wd truck and not using it?


----------



## Sawboy

CatVert68;2029721 said:


> I was able to pay for the plow I had on my old truck after 2 seasons. Every season after that I was getting a return on my investment.


What kind of truck? Was it one that is not recommended for plowing like this particular truck?



CatVert68;2029721 said:


> Jeep Cherokee


Also much different than the OP's F150



MXZ1983;2029728 said:


> Why are so many people against putting a plow on his good new truck? Everyone else buys a new plow truck with a new plow and uses it.


A truck that is designed to plow, not specifically recommended NOT to plow with.



MXZ1983;2029728 said:


> He has a brand new truck with warranty.


Which will be voided the nano second the plow is installed.



MXZ1983;2029728 said:


> What's the point in spending all this money on a 4wd truck and not using it?


Not every truck needs or SHOULD have a plow. Look at the owners manual posted. This truck is NOT designed for it.

Square peg, round hole.


----------



## CatVert68

Sawboy;2029751 said:


> Which will be voided the nano second the plow is installed.
> 
> Not every truck needs or SHOULD have a plow. Look at the owners manual posted. This truck is NOT designed for it.
> 
> Square peg, round hole.


To answer your question, my old truck was a 2005 F-350 4x4 diesel.

But it doesn't really matter. He has a factory plow prep package. By definition, it is designed for a plow and fits the recommendation in the first paragraph of the manual excerpt in your earlier post. He couldn't have gotten the plow prep package unless his truck meets that description.



> SNOWPLOWING
> We recommend the four-wheel drive F-150
> in XL, XLT or Lariat trim levels with the 5.0L
> engine and snowplow option for residential
> snowplowing only.


His warranty is fine as long as he stays within the specs of the truck and the plow package, which calls for a home-owner, non-commercial class plow. Both the MD-75 and the lightweight Boss qualify within that class.

My post is just offering a way to look at his choices from a financial point of view. In the end it comes down to what he wants to do with his vehicle.


----------



## dieselss

And prove he only plows NONCOMMERCIAL.....


----------



## MXZ1983

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2014/02/2015-ford-f-150-will-offer-snowplow-package.html



























Weird. Three pics of many more that are at a car show in the Ford booth. Huh.


----------



## MXZ1983

He came for advice for a plow for his new truck for his 300' driveway. 

Look into the boss plow that ford has shown in many cases for the truck.


----------



## dieselss

Look into the boss plow that ford has shown in many cases for the truck.

Good advice.


----------



## Sawboy

To the OP, which engine do you have?


----------



## MXZ1983

Sawboy;2029791 said:


> To the OP, which engine do you have?


Website says 5.0 is required for plow prep package


----------



## coke813

Some of you commercial guys seem to get pretty offended by the idea that a rural homeowner wants to plow his own driveway with his own truck. I've been doing my own driveway for a couple years and I know that I am coming out ahead in the long run, because if I hired a commercial company to do it for me (not just a friend) I would probly pay off a new plow in less than 10 years. And that is only considering my own driveway. If I help out a friend or neighbor and he gives me a few bucks, that only shortens the timeframe.

The other difference is since I am not plowing to make money, so I can take my time and not beat on my truck. Remember that homeowners only plow for minutes not hours every snowfall. They also aren't driving 100 miles per day with the plow on. (wearing out the front end components) I take mine off if I ever drive more than about 10 miles from home. I have a daily beater that I use for work, so the truck might not even leave the garage between snowfalls.

A homeowner with a half-ton plow is no threat to your business, so don't treat us like we are your competition.

To the OP- you can choose whatever half-ton sized plow you want, the biggest difference in brands is how the plow is mounted/ removed from your truck. You should visit your nearest dealers and look at the plow and decide which you like better. I chose western, myself.


----------



## MXZ1983

coke813;2029826 said:


> Some of you commercial guys seem to get pretty offended by the idea that a rural homeowner wants to plow his own driveway with his own truck. I've been doing my own driveway for a couple years and I know that I am coming out ahead in the long run, because if I hired a commercial company to do it for me (not just a friend) I would probly pay off a new plow in less than 10 years. And that is only considering my own driveway. If I help out a friend or neighbor and he gives me a few bucks, that only shortens the timeframe.
> 
> The other difference is since I am not plowing to make money, so I can take my time and not beat on my truck. Remember that homeowners only plow for minutes not hours every snowfall. They also aren't driving 100 miles per day with the plow on. (wearing out the front end components) I take mine off if I ever drive more than about 10 miles from home. I have a daily beater that I use for work, so the truck might not even leave the garage between snowfalls.
> 
> A homeowner with a half-ton plow is no threat to your business, so don't treat us like we are your competition.
> 
> To the OP- you can choose whatever half-ton sized plow you want, the biggest difference in brands is how the plow is mounted/ removed from your truck. You should visit your nearest dealers and look at the plow and decide which you like better. I chose western, myself.


Agree 1000% 
I have a western on my F250 and the way the cups come off is fantastic. Truck gets used as a work truck so ground clearance is a must for me. The removable cups make that awesome.


----------



## 2015F-150

Of course I have the 5.0, it's required to purchase the snow prep package. I did read my owner's manual finally (when all else fails read the owner's manual!) and checked the Body Builders Layout Book. I can install a plow that weighs up to 364 lbs. So according to Boss I need the HTX 7' with a poly blade. I'm checking other brands to see what else works.

As far as getting a beater with a plow, this F-150 replaced a 2002 Chevy Astro that I was dumping tons of cash into to keep running. Every other month something would rust out or fail. Plus extra insurance, registration, and it would need to be stored outside because I don't have room in my garage for a 3rd vehicle, etc. So then when it snows I need to go and un-bury it first. I don't think so. I'm going to park the F-150 in my garage with the plow facing out ready to blast out on the 1st snowstorm. This was half the reason I bought the truck instead of a van anyway, to be able to plow. I'll be damned if I'm not going to use it for this. The last 2 winters have been brutal, and I can't believe that if I hired someone to plow my driveway, that they would be out there every time it snows as if I'm their only customer. I'll be waiting and late for work all the time. My driveway is also not flat and a small amount of snow makes it impossible to get up without 4 wheel drive and even that's scary.
I have to wonder if the people saying that I shouldn't get a plow have a vested interest in protecting their snow plowing business?


----------



## coke813

2015F-150;2029831 said:


> I can install a plow that weighs up to 364 lbs. So according to Boss I need the HTX 7' with a poly blade.


I wouldn't go less than 7'-6" wide. At 7'-0" you barely clear a path as wide as your tires.

My western HTS is 412 lbs. So if weight is your concern, you can add counterweights behind your rear axle. That results in less load on your front axle. I know that the plow websites have a calculator that will tell you how much ballast is required if you put your truck info in there.

Lastly, poly plows are not lighter than the steel ones. The moldboard may be lighter, but there's more steel frame behind it to support it.


----------



## CatVert68

coke813;2029826 said:


> Remember that homeowners only plow for minutes not hours every snowfall.


Boy do I wish that was true!

Humor aside, though, I agree completely with your post. I don't let the storm get ahead of what my vehicle can do and I make it a point to not abuse the plow or the vehicle, even if that means I can't push the snow back as much as I'd like.

It takes me about 1/2 an hour or more to do my driveway and parking areas, but a lot of that time is spent doing detail cleanup work versus the initial clearing task. I'd never get a commercial plow to do it as well as I do it for myself or it would be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## dieselss

I have to wonder if the people saying that I shouldn't get a plow have a vested interest in protecting their snow plowing business?

No. Not even remotely close


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;2029925 said:


> I have to wonder if the people saying that I shouldn't get a plow have a vested interest in protecting their snow plowing business?
> 
> No. Not even remotely close


Not even a little bit


----------



## Rick547

2015F-150;2029831 said:


> Of course I have the 5.0, it's required to purchase the snow prep package. I did read my owner's manual finally (when all else fails read the owner's manual!) and checked the Body Builders Layout Book. I can install a plow that weighs up to 364 lbs. So according to Boss I need the HTX 7' with a poly blade. I'm checking other brands to see what else works.
> 
> As far as getting a beater with a plow, this F-150 replaced a 2002 Chevy Astro that I was dumping tons of cash into to keep running. Every other month something would rust out or fail. Plus extra insurance, registration, and it would need to be stored outside because I don't have room in my garage for a 3rd vehicle, etc. So then when it snows I need to go and un-bury it first. I don't think so. I'm going to park the F-150 in my garage with the plow facing out ready to blast out on the 1st snowstorm. This was half the reason I bought the truck instead of a van anyway, to be able to plow. I'll be damned if I'm not going to use it for this. The last 2 winters have been brutal, and I can't believe that if I hired someone to plow my driveway, that they would be out there every time it snows as if I'm their only customer. I'll be waiting and late for work all the time. My driveway is also not flat and a small amount of snow makes it impossible to get up without 4 wheel drive and even that's scary.
> I have to wonder if the people saying that I shouldn't get a plow have a vested interest in protecting their snow plowing business?


Due your do diligence and you will be fine. Their are a lot of good choices out there on the market. Your chances of destroying your truck for what you are going to be using it for is pretty slim. Make your choice and have some fun this winter!


----------



## Banksy

I really don't get these which plow for my truck threads. The OP apparently has a plow prepped F-150 and knows the recommended limit for the plow. What else needs to be answered? In a few minutes one can find the right plow checking the websites of each brand. Go with the closest dealer with good support and parts inventory because even home plows break. 

Welcome to an internet forum where you very well may get more than you asked for. I personally would not put a plow on a brand new F-150, plow prepped or not. I would not do it even for my own driveway, so I threw out some other practical ideas. 

You know what your truck can supposedly handle and that will limit your choices. That doesn't leave much of a discussion for which plow. Unfortunately, the which plow threads usually just start a brand war. And no one on here was hoping to get you as a customer for their plow biz.


----------



## Rick547

Banksy;2030081 said:


> I really don't get these which plow for my truck threads. The OP apparently has a plow prepped F-150 and knows the recommended limit for the plow. What else needs to be answered? In a few minutes one can find the right plow checking the websites of each brand. Go with the closest dealer with good support and parts inventory because even home plows break.
> 
> Welcome to an internet forum where you very well may get more than you asked for. I personally would not put a plow on a brand new F-150, plow prepped or not. I would not do it even for my own driveway, so I threw out some other practical ideas.
> 
> You know what your truck can supposedly handle and that will limit your choices. That doesn't leave much of a discussion for which plow. Unfortunately, the which plow threads usually just start a brand war. And no one on here was hoping to get you as a customer for their plow biz.


I get it. The young man purchased a new truck and wants a plow for it. He came here to get some expert advice on plows. I thought that is what this site is for. Maybe I'm to naive and this place is for those to argue with and ridicule others.


----------



## Banksy

Rick547;2030174 said:


> I get it. The young man purchased a new truck and wants a plow for it. He came here to get some expert advice on plows. I thought that is what this site is for. Maybe I'm to naive and this place is for those to argue with and ridicule others.


Sometimes sounds advice isn't exactly what you want to hear. If he is hell bent on a plow for that truck then he should go with the proper plow for that truck and good dealer support. That's the best plow for him.


----------



## Rick547

Banksy;2030182 said:


> Sometimes sounds advice isn't exactly what you want to hear. If he is hell bent on a plow for that truck then he should go with the proper plow for that truck and good dealer support. That's the best plow for him.


"If he is hell bent on a plow for that truck then he should go with the proper plow for that truck and good dealer support. That's the best plow for him."

Now their is some great advice!!


----------



## 2015F-150

"Installation of the plow must be done by a Ford Qualified Vehicle Modifier."

http://wot.motortrend.com/1502_2015_ford_f_150_snow_plow_prep_kit_costs_just_50.html

Is this total BS? I knew I read this somewhere.


----------



## BUFF

2015F-150;2030748 said:


> "Installation of the plow must be done by a Ford Qualified Vehicle Modifier."
> 
> http://wot.motortrend.com/1502_2015_ford_f_150_snow_plow_prep_kit_costs_just_50.html
> 
> Is this total BS? I knew I read this somewhere.


Contact your Ford dealer and whichever plow mfr we decide to go with to see who is authorized in your area. This should help decide which direction you go in.


----------



## 2015F-150

I called Ford again and they repeated what they told me before. I can install any plow I want, but if it causes a Ford part to break prematurely then that part is not covered. So I guess Motor Trend likes to make erroneous statements to confuse their readers.


----------



## CatVert68

> A typical installation affects the following:
> • Certification to government safety laws
> such as occupant protection and airbag
> deployment, braking, and lighting. Look
> for an Alterer's Label on your vehicle
> from the snowplow installer certifying
> that the installation meets all
> applicable Federal Motor Vehicle
> Safety Standards (FMVSS).


I think this excerpt from the owners manual is what is causing the confusion. Ford wants to ensure that the installer is liable for any safety issues arising from the snowplow installation, so this paragraph gives them the out. They don't actually care who did the installation, they just don't want to be legally responsible for it.


----------



## Banksy

2015F-150;2030782 said:


> I called Ford again and they repeated what they told me before. I can install any plow I want, but if it causes a Ford part to break prematurely then that part is not covered. So I guess Motor Trend likes to make erroneous statements to confuse their readers.


Heck with Motor Trend. That little book in the glove box that says F-150 on it is your only guide. It should have a snow plowing section in it. What does it say?


----------



## BUFF

Found a something that may be of use, the way I read this is the installer needs to be a Ford Qualified Upfitter. Your dealer should be able to tell you who in the area is a Ford Qualified Upfitter and you could always contact Ford http://www.ford.com/help/contact/

http://2015-ford-f150.com/snow-plow-prep-option/


----------



## 2015F-150

http://www.fordservicecontent.com/F...-Owners-Manual-version-1_om_EN-US_09_2014.pdf

The snowplowing section starts on page 274


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2015F-150;2030748 said:


> "Installation of the plow must be done by a Ford Qualified Vehicle Modifier."
> 
> http://wot.motortrend.com/1502_2015_ford_f_150_snow_plow_prep_kit_costs_just_50.html
> 
> Is this total BS? I knew I read this somewhere.


Read last sentence...... Please Don't take whatever they say as fact.


----------



## Banksy

I don't see any weight restrictions in the plowing section of the manual but that does not mean there aren't any in principle. If I were you, I would go with something like a Boss Sport Duty, Fisher or Western HT, something like that. Brand choice is on YOU! Again, the best plow questions will give you as many answers as there are plows. Find a close and competent dealer and pull the trigger, I guess.


----------



## Sawboy

Gonna bust up a truck that's simply not designed to do the work. The 1/2 tons of today are not like 1/2 tons of the late 80's and early 90's. The 1/2 tons today are "me too" trucks. Designed to ride like a car and try to pull off the "I'm a man in a truck" deal. Make no mistake, if I didn't work mine, I'd go out and get an F150, pull a boat and be happy. They're awesome, but they are not designed for real work.


----------



## 2015F-150

Here's the Body Builders Layout Book for my truck:

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/topics/2015/2015_Snowplow_v1-0.pdf

I have the 4 X 4 Crew Cab 156.8 wheelbase Lariat with 3525 FGAWR. This says I should not exceed 364 lbs for the plow weight (doesn't include the mount weight). What does the 1200 lb ballast (total) mean?
When I use the Boss Product Selector, it only recommends the HTX 7' Poly, they say I need 633 lbs of ballast. According to Boss, this plow weighs 367 lbs, which is 3 lbs more than what I'm "supposed" to use. I checked all the other brands, and everything but the cheap "homeowner" SUV types weigh more than Boss HTX 7' poly. The only other ones that I could find that are close to my weight restriction are the Meyer Drive Pro 6'8" (375 lbs), and the Snowdogg MD68 (380 lbs). All the other blades for half-tons weigh more than 400 lbs and this is way higher than the Body Builders recommend. So I'm planning on getting the HTX 7' poly. I know some have said it's too narrow, but so is my driveway so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## Sawboy

And that 3# is enough for Ford to void each and every single possible warranty claim related to suspension and brakes. Make no mistake about that. 

Those "cheap homeowner types" are exactly what you should be using. They will do fine for your single driveway, and not cause an issue for the truck.

As for your ballast question, it's weight used as a cantilever to offset the load at the front of the truck.


----------



## Banksy

Cool. Be sure to post pics after it's installed.


----------



## 2015F-150

Well the Boss dealer that I'm getting a quote from is suggesting the 7'6" poly instead. He is correctly stating that when the blade is angled at 30 degrees, it is narrower than my tires (80" outside). So I did the math and if I angle it at 18 degrees it's 80" wide. Is this a problem? I don't want to go to the 7'6" because it weighs 416 lbs, which is 52 lbs higher than Ford recommends. The 7' is 3 lbs heavier which is think is no big deal.
I had the option of ordering the Heavy Duty Payload package when I bought this, but it required that I downgrade from the 501A to the 500A package. The HDPP would have allowed up to a 448 lb plow. I looked at what it included and it gives you the 3.73 electronic locking rear axle (I already have this purchased as a separate option), the 9.75 inch gearset (doesn't affect the FGAWR), upgraded springs, aux transmission cooler, and higher-strength wheels. So it looks like the 2 items that increase the FGAWR rating and therefore the maximum allowable plow weight are the springs and wheels. Should I install stiffer springs (relatively cheap upgrade) so that I'm not exceeding my FGAWR? If I do this it'll probably ride like an F-250 and I'll feel all the bumps. I like how this thing handles right now. It's got a smooth ride and is a lot like a car.


----------



## CatVert68

In this case, I agree with the Boss dealer on plow selection. It sounds like the Timbren kit is providing the suspension upgrade to supplement the stock springs, so I don't see the extra 52 pounds being an issue.


----------



## 2015F-150

Can you tell me more about these? I see that Timbren makes suspension upgrade components. Do plow installers normally install these if they need to increase your FGWAR?

Thanks


----------



## CatVert68

Do you have the Timbren part number? They make several different kits so I'd need to know which one the dealer is suggesting. Generally speaking, though, the front kit is usually an air bag supplement for the stock suspension to compensate for the weight of the plow.

We frequently recommend leveling kits or other front suspension upgrades, depending on the truck and plow combination. We supply one of our local Ford dealers with leveling kits for many of the plows they install so that the front of the truck doesn't dive when the plow is raised.


----------



## coke813

2015F-150;2032304 said:


> Do plow installers normally install these if they need to increase your FGWAR?
> 
> Thanks


Timbrens and leveling kits don't change your FGWAR. They only affect how high/low your truck frame rides when you lift the plow or hit a bump. From everything I have read timbrens work great, and I just ordered a set for my truck. I am hoping to install them this weekend.

To increase the FGWAR, I think you would need to replace too much stock equipment to make it worth while.

One side note: loading your truck by 50 lbs over your axle rating isn't going to make the truck explode. There are safety factors built into everything. Just remember there is a reason they list that weight rating. Any additional load beyond the bare truck will make components wear out faster. By wanting the plow in the first place, you are taking on the chance of having to replace front end components sooner than a truck with no plow.


----------



## Banksy

2015F-150;2032304 said:


> Can you tell me more about these? I see that Timbren makes suspension upgrade components. Do plow installers normally install these if they need to increase your FGWAR?


This supposedly (cough, cough) only for your driveway. You will not destroy this truck by just plowing your own driveway. Since it's only for your driveway, there is no need to drive down the road with the plow on the truck. This isn't that complicated of a decision.

Honestly, get a nice snowblower instead.


----------



## BUFF

Banksy;2032425 said:


> Honestly, get a nice snowblower instead.


Don't think a F-150 would carry the weight of a Snow Blower hanging on the front of it...........

All joking aside...... I never understood why a HO would put a plow on there vehicle to do a couple hundred feet of drive way. There are many other options out there that do the same job but not in a heated cab of a pickup.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So whats to keep someone from getting an approved plow installed by an approved dealer and then at a later date getting a larger plow using the same mount. Its not like you take the plow in for service with you to get warranty work done.


----------



## Banksy

BUFF;2032440 said:


> Don't think a F-150 would carry the weight of a Snow Blower hanging on the front of it...........
> 
> All joking aside...... I never understood why a HO would put a plow on there vehicle to do a couple hundred feet of drive way. There are many other options out there that do the same job but not in a heated cab of a pickup.


Many other less expensive and more sensible options out there for a HO to clear snow. My Dad's 1960's era Ariens blower kept our 275 foot driveway in Mass. clear just fine when I was a kid and that same blower is still doing the job today. I plowed our driveway when I was plowing driveways before moving to NC. Snowblowers do a better and cleaner job anyway.

A freakin' Fisher Homesteader would work fine for this kid if it is in fact only for his driveway. So it won't cover the wheels totally when angled or turned...who cares? Way too much thought going into this, really.


----------



## Sawboy

Banksy;2032456 said:


> Way too much thought going into this, really.


Agreed! Especially since it's ::cough:: just for his personal driveway


----------



## Rick547

BUFF;2032440 said:


> Don't think a F-150 would carry the weight of a Snow Blower hanging on the front of it...........
> 
> All joking aside...... I never understood why a HO would put a plow on there vehicle to do a couple hundred feet of drive way. There are many other options out there that do the same job but not in a heated cab of a pickup.


It is the American way! Why do I want to wait on some contractor to decide to come do my drive or put on a bunch of heavy cloths and freeze my behind off. When I can go out and clear my drive on my time and be warm and cozy doing it.


----------



## BUFF

Banksy;2032456 said:


> Many other less expensive and more sensible options out there for a HO to clear snow. My Dad's 1960's era Ariens blower kept our 275 foot driveway in Mass. clear just fine when I was a kid and that same blower is still doing the job today. I plowed our driveway when I was plowing driveways before moving to NC. Snowblowers do a better and cleaner job anyway.
> 
> A freakin' Fisher Homesteader would work fine for this kid if it is in fact only for his driveway. So it won't cover the wheels totally when angled or turned...who cares? Way too much thought going into this, really.


 When I was a kid my dad would make us shovel a 250'<> driveway which was up hill both ways............ He actually had a late 50's Gravely with a blower which was a beast for a kid to run. In '69 he bought a new Gravely with electric start Woo Hoo, I still have that machine and still use it when needed.


----------



## 2015F-150

I've been using a 27" Husky snowblower for the past few years, and it does work pretty well. For most of my driveway. I live on a county road and I get plowed in at the bottom of my driveway. There is usually 10 feet of heavily salted snow back from the edge of the road that just clogs up my snowblower. So then I need to hand shovel this heavy crap out, and I have no place to put the snow because of the way my entrance is landscaped. I don't want to pile salt at the base of my evergreens because this kills them. Not to mention that my mailbox gets plowed in behind huge piles and it takes a long time to excavate it. I want to push all the salted mess at the bottom of my driveway to the other side of the road.
So for me a plow is the best solution.


----------



## Doughboy12

2015F-150;2032547 said:


> I've been using a 27" Husky snowblower for the past few years, and it does work pretty well. For most of my driveway. I live on a county road and I get plowed in at the bottom of my driveway. There is usually 10 feet of heavily salted snow back from the edge of the road that just clogs up my snowblower. So then I need to hand shovel this heavy crap out, and I have no place to put the snow because of the way my entrance is landscaped. I don't want to pile salt at the base of my evergreens because this kills them. Not to mention that my mailbox gets plowed in behind huge piles and it takes a long time to excavate it. I want to push all the salted mess at the bottom of my driveway to the other side of the road.
> So for me a plow is the best solution.


I hear you and did the same thing for the same reasons...with an MVP3 on a 2500HD as seen above.


----------



## 2015F-150

After doing some research it looks llike I can't upgrade my springs without voiding my warranty so this is out.
So now I need to choose between the 7' or 7'6" HTX poly. If I install the 7' then the my front axle is not overloaded and I can legally drive around with the plow attached. The downside is that if I angle it at 30 degrees then my tires stick out beyond the plow about 3 1/2" on each side. If I buy the 7'6" plow then I'm overloading my front axle by 52 lbs and it's technically illegal to drive with on public streets. If I angle it at the full 30 degrees my tires still stick out beyond the plow but only by about 1" on either side.
Could I get some advice from people with straight blade plowing experience? How big a deal is it that your fully angled plow is narrower than your tires? If I angle the 7' at about 20 degrees then it pretty much covers my tires. Do you need to use the full 30 degree angle to really throw the snow to the side effectively or does 20 degrees work good enough? The poly plow is supposed to be more slippery than the mild steel.
What about overloading my front axle? I personally think this is a really bad idea because it will cause extra wear and tear and it's illegal to drive with it this way.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Remember when you properly use a counterweight you will be taking weight off of the front axle.
when using a plow it is always a good idea to add weight behind the rear axle as it balances out the vehicle.
and who is going to tell your dealer about the weight of your plow?

poly plows weight more than steel plows do, so why are you looking at poly?

ps be Leary of those who say, just add some wings, as they usually are heaver than just getting a wider plow in the first place.

hint, I'd bet 75% or more of folks on this forum are over there fagwr and plowing with any size of plow is going to accelerate front end wear.

if your this concerned about your new truck it might be a better idea to go get a $7k plow truck.


----------



## coke813

2015F-150;2033535 said:


> If I buy the 7'6" plow then I'm overloading my front axle by 52 lbs and it's technically illegal to drive with on public streets.


I would NOT buy a 7'-0" wide blade. First, have you gone to Bossplow.com and used their product selector? I ran through this with my truck info and selected the 7'-6" steel straight plow. It tells me I would need 475 lbs of ballast. Placing that ballast in the rear of the bed actually takes weight off the front axle. Think about it like a teeter totter. If I understand everything correctly, this should bring your front axle load under the limit.

If you are still concerned about being "legal" to drive on the road, all you have to do is take the plow off. It takes like 90 seconds with the new plows. I have done my own driveway with a 1/2 ton chevy for the last 7 years. I always kept the ballast in the back of the truck all winter. It gave me a ton of traction, I would take the plow off if I was driving anywhere farther than the nearest Menards. I could drive around in 2WD even with snow covered roads and my tires would rarely break loose.


----------



## 2015F-150

Here is the Ford Body Builders Layout link for the 2015 F-150:

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/topics/2015/2015_Snowplow_v1-0.pdf

My truck is the 18th line from the bottom of the list. I have the 4x4 Crew Cab Lariat 156.8 wheelbase with 3525 FGAWR. So Ford says not to exceed 364 lbs for the plow weight, and to use 1,200 lbs of ballast behind the rear axle.

When I use the Boss plow selector the only one that they recommend is the 7' HTX poly. If you look at the HTX specs you will see that in fact the polys are lighter weight that either the mild steel or stainless steel.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'd sell the ford.....
Get a2nd used truck to plow
Hire it out.

Remember you can always take it off when not plowing.

Again your fretting over 100 lbs or less.
A lot of us get the plow we want and install it our selves.
Becuse the dealer sayes it is to heavy.
This way you will also know how your plow works &
Dealer support is not what some say it is.

I guess you should have done your home work befor getting a f150
To plow with...

Or get a big snowblower, or a tractor with a blower would be nice.


Have fun,


----------



## coke813

Well I'll be... I guess you should have bought a Chevy.
I see that the Boss plow selector doesn't give you any other options. I have like 6 choices for my new truck - crew cab 1500.
Crew cabs aren't the best for plowing. (plus you have the longer box) The long wheel base works against the ballast. That's why its telling you 1200 lbs.
So if you won't risk overloading your front axle, then I guess you don't really have any other option.


----------



## 2015F-150

Agreed, I should have done my homework before buying the truck. I read articles like this one from the Detroit News, where Ford & Boss are showing off the new snow plow prep option in action:

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/bu...rd-arms-winter-warriors-plow-option/23655625/

But then when I go to buy the Boss plow that they demo'ed in the article I find out that I can't buy it because I bought the wrong version of the F-150. In fact, if you look at the Body Builders specs you can see that you can't install the 7'6" plow on any Lariat without the Heavy Duty Payload Package. And if you get the HDPP, you can't get the 501A or 502A packages. So if you get the nicer version of the truck you can only use the 7' plow unless you want to overload your axle. And who is going to put 1,200 lbs of ballast behind the rear wheels? That's nuts.

Oh well, getting back to my original question, does anyone plow with a blade narrower than their truck when it's fully angled, and how does that work (or not work)?


----------



## CatVert68

2015F-150, I'm going to recommend that you buy the Meyer Home Plow Model 26500. It's a 7'6" blade that weighs only 279 lbs, is fully hydraulic, and uses a front receiver hitch to mount. It will do what you need to do and stay well within your weight limit. It effectively addresses all your concerns. I've confirmed that there is a front receiver hitch for your truck (Curt Manufacturing P/N 31070).


----------



## Sawboy

CatVert68;2033563 said:


> 2015F-150, I'm going to recommend that you buy the Meyer Home Plow Model 26500. It's a 7'6" blade that weighs only 279 lbs, is fully hydraulic, and uses a front receiver hitch to mount. It will do what you need to do and stay well within your weight limit. It effectively addresses all your concerns. I've confirmed that there is a front receiver hitch for your truck (Curt Manufacturing P/N 31070).


Excellent advice. Especially since it's only for your home driveway.


----------



## Banksy

CatVert68;2033563 said:


> 2015F-150, I'm going to recommend that you buy the Meyer Home Plow Model 26500. It's a 7'6" blade that weighs only 279 lbs, is fully hydraulic, and uses a front receiver hitch to mount. It will do what you need to do and stay well within your weight limit. It effectively addresses all your concerns. I've confirmed that there is a front receiver hitch for your truck (Curt Manufacturing P/N 31070).


Best post in this whole thread. :salute:

I like this one for the power angle though. 440 pounds for a "my driveway only" plow won't kill your truck at all.

https://www.meyerproducts.com/snow-plows/personal-use/drive-pro-homeowner


----------



## Rick547

2015F150, I went back and read some of your earlier posts. If it is true that you are only going to use the plow to do your own driveway. Then just about any plow in the 6.8 to 7.5 ft range will be fine. If you use it with caution and plow with a storm. I see no way you could cause a problem with your vehicle. If you are worried about your warranty then go with the 7.0 from Boss. It mounts easy and fast and doing a 300 for driveway I would not work about the 2.5 inches of tire over lap. Yet the dealer said, according to your post, that they would not warranty any parts failure caused by plowing. I assume that meant one even suggested for your vehicle. So you are still may have a problem. That is why most of us home owners plow with older vehicles and not something new. I plowed for years with a 1999 Ford F-150 with a short bed. At the time I went with a Sno-Way 26 Series Plow 7.5. The plow weight was one of the lowest I could find. It worked great and I had no problems with the running gear caused by plowing snow for six years or so. So matter what you decide. You need to do two things. One, decide on which plow you want and pull the trigger. The longer you wait the chances of a dealer having what you want will decrease. Two, don't forget to tell your insurance company about the plow.


----------



## 2015F-150

Thanks for the advice from everyone.
I decided to get the 7' Boss. I can still angle it at 20 degrees to completely cover my tires. Plus I have a pretty narrow driveway with huge rocks on the side, and thinking about it, the 7'6" might be a little scary sticking out 5" beyond my tires when it's straight anyway. I'm also not wanting to overload my axle with anything else, and the Boss looks like a very high quality product. Expensive, but high quality.


----------



## pelt35

I have run Sno-Way plows on my F-150 Fords for years and have not had any issues with them when they are loaded with the correct ballast. I just had a Sno-Way 26R installed on my 2015 F-150 last week. It works perfect on the truck. Check them out either 26 series or the 26R. dont worry about a little extra weight.


----------

